# 2 pups, all the allergies, looking for suggestions :)



## thederpdog (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi folks!

I have two larger pups, one 140lbs Mastiff mix (2 yrs old) and one 97lbs golden retriever (10 yrs old). We are desperately trying to find one food that will work for them both. Activity levels and age are not a concern, but we cant find an adult food that avoids both their allergies. Combined, we need to find a dry food that is grain-free without sweet potato, salmon, salmon oil, or chicken. We have them on Fromm Four Star Grain-Free Game Bird, and they are doing ok, but we are starting to see coat reactions from the salmon oil again. Any suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated!! Also, if anyone is using Earthborn holistic, I would love to hear how it works for you!

Thanks all!


----------



## Anna O (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh my goodness! Sounds like you're having a battle! Check out Verus Adult Maintenance. This is made from lamb - which is easy for dogs to digest. If you go to their website (veruspetfoods.com) you can look up the ingredients, etc. and fill out their contact form for free samples. The good thing about this is they will email you for a discussion about the issues you're facing and may have some additional suggestions in addition to the free samples. Their website has a lot of information on their food sources and other things concerning dogs and foods.


----------



## thederpdog (Aug 19, 2016)

Anna O said:


> Oh my goodness! Sounds like you're having a battle! Check out Verus Adult Maintenance. This is made from lamb - which is easy for dogs to digest. If you go to their website (veruspetfoods.com) you can look up the ingredients, etc. and fill out their contact form for free samples. The good thing about this is they will email you for a discussion about the issues you're facing and may have some additional suggestions in addition to the free samples. Their website has a lot of information on their food sources and other things concerning dogs and foods.


Thank you so much for the suggestion. I hadnt heard of that Verus before! Sending email today!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I had a Lhasa that had horrendous IBD if she had any food with salmon or salmon oil in it. Even olive oil made her have horrendous bloody diarrhea. Trying to find a kibble or canned without salmon or salmon oil is really difficult. Actually, finding limited ingredient kibbles is really difficult. She finally did best on EVO small bites and EVO 95% canned meat and all meat canned foods. I know that some people quit buying them when they sold the company to P&G but they said they would maintain their quality control and she did fine on their kibble after their company switch. Eventually we changed her over to a cooked diet but until then, she did fine on that food.

Well - I just checked their website and they add salmon to the food now so never mind on that. Sigh. Sorry about that.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay - I did more research. It was Natura Senior that I fed her without salmon. (they make EVO). They have changed the name to California Natural and they have a variety of limited ingredient formulas. I used them because they used herring instead of salmon and she was able to eat herring as her only fish for some reason, and not get sick.


----------



## thederpdog (Aug 19, 2016)

chowder said:


> Okay - I did more research. It was Natura Senior that I fed her without salmon. (they make EVO). They have changed the name to California Natural and they have a variety of limited ingredient formulas. I used them because they used herring instead of salmon and she was able to eat herring as her only fish for some reason, and not get sick.


Thank you for this. I hadn't though a out herring as an option before! Definitely worth a try


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Your post got me thinking about kibble since I hadn't researched it in years. So I spent the morning trying to find a limited ingredient dog food and hadn't realized how hard it had become. Every one I looked up either had flaxseed, yeast, salmon, or potatoes in it. Or a slew of ingredients so long it made your head spin. I ended up finding "Canidae Pure' dog food which had very limited ingredients and comes in a variety of proteins, Go Sensitivity - also limited ingredients and a variety of proteins, and EVO - which has limited ingredients, but has decided to become a 'non-internet seller' so it is only available at boutique stores now. Those three got very good reviews from people and reviewers. I hope that information helps you out.


----------



## PomskyMom (Sep 12, 2016)

I am very sorry to hear this. I had a Cavapoo that suffered from IBD all his life. I've never heard of Natura, but Orijen, Nature's Recipe, Blue Buffalo, Diamond, Nutro and Nature's Variety are all wonderful foods. Precise Naturals is another good one. If you are searching for a limited ingredient food, I would recommend Natural Balance, Nutro or Blue Buffalo.


----------



## thederpdog (Aug 19, 2016)

Thank you SO MUCH everyone for all the suggestions! After getting samples of all the suggestions and a few others, we FINALLY found one that both dogs will actually eat that we think will work though we have to wait a few weeks to see if the golden's skin issues calm down. We like to be able to rotate proteins, so we are starting with Zignature Limited Ingredient Duck Formula and if it goes well we are going to try the kangaroo as well. I had never heard of this food, but the owners of a local pet food store suggested it after one of the pooches wouldnt eat VeRUS. I'll post the result in a few in case anyone else stumbles on this thread with a similar problem


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. I know how difficult it can be. I have 2 dogs with allergies one is completely clear but I still struggle with my basset hound and her ears. I am now at the point where she will have them forever I just try and manage them.


----------

